

FTC probing Google's dominance in search industry? - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-04-29/google-probe-said-to-be-subject-of-ftc-calls-to-companies.html

======
pessimist
Must be a funny time to be Google. On the one hand, within the valley
groupthink they are practically written off - a has-been failing at innovation
and in great danger from Facebook. On the other hand, governments are out to
attack them as a monopoly.

Which hand is correct?

~~~
tectonic
Who writes off Google?

